# Munich Malt Recipe Suggestions



## Tony M (8/4/05)

I purchased a sack of Hoepfner Munich malt to make a Maerzen or two but at a couple of kilo at at a time, the stuff could be lying around for a long time unless I can find some other ways of using it in reasonable proportions. 
Being a pipe smoker for 40 years, I prefer a beer with good bitterness and hop aroma that will bludgeon its way into my all but destroyed taste and olefactory buds.
I have bumbled my way thru some recipe sites but have found little suitable. Perhaps there is the odd Maestro out there who will have something at their fingertips.


----------



## jayse (8/4/05)

the number one choice would be a bock!
munich malt is to bock as grapes are to wine!
Sorry no hops in there though but still bock is the beer of munich malt.
Other than that a ALT beer is a great choice can bitter that till all hell breaks loose.
Dunkel is a good choice also.
All of these beers you would use munich malt as the base or you could make all these beers with 100% munich malt.

Have fun, i bet you end up with some ripper beers.

Jayse


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/4/05)

"ALTBIER" With 100% Munich Malt. Nice session beer with loads'o flavour.

Would be my first choice. Though a Bock sounds nice Jayse!  

Warren -


----------



## Tony M (8/4/05)

Thanks for those suggestions fellas. I shall search for some Altbiers and perhaps a Dunkel. My wife Enid loves the Dunkels at the Duckstein, though I'm not sure I should encourage her in this regard......more brew days, extra cold fermenting capacity, a "his n HERS" font. Dont think dunkels are a good idea.

EDIT.
I've just spent a coupla hours looking at alts. High thirties IBU seem to be the norm but I noticed one close to 60 IBU. I've never brewed that high. Can anyone guide be as to how bitter that really is?


----------



## Jovial_Monk (8/4/05)

And add a kilo or two to English ale recipes, hmmmm, malty!

Also use some in Oktoberfests, these have a nice zing of hops

JM


----------



## chiller (8/4/05)

Try a 70% Munich base 
10% Pale [for additional enzymes]
about 10% Carafa 2
10% Quick oats


A neutral bittering hop for about 40 ibu at the 60 minute mark

and at 15 minutes add 40 gms of hallertau


Ferment with neutral ale yeast


A very tasty stout.


Steve.


----------

